# EA90SLX hub problem



## IanChilders

I just bought the EA90SLX wheels are can't get my Sram Red cassette on the rear wheel. My hub is blue, whereas most I have seen are red. Could this mean that I was sent Campy instead of Shimano/Sram. Also, the teeth on the hub are low enough for the cassette to slip on for about a centimeter or so, then they are about a millimeter or two higher, only allowing the cassette to barely slide on. Could this be a manufacturing problem or are my wheels just Campy instead of Sram compatible?


----------



## PJ352

That doesn't look like a Shimano freehub to me. Below is a link to a Campy freehub, which also doesn't look like yours. When you get to the link, there's 'additional images' - click that to see a frontal view.

http://www.bikebaron800.com/servlet/the-3111/CAMPAGNOLO-FREEHUB-BODY,-FULCRUM/Detail

I'm wondering if it's a DA 7800 freehub, only because I know they differ from Shimano's other offerings (taller splines), but don't know for sure. Any labeling/ part numbers, etc. on the box that you could reference? 

If you don't get a definitive answer here, consider posting in the components forum.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

I doubt it's a problem, just a compatibility issue. Don't force it and don't use the freewheel - you can likely swap it out through Easton, just give their wheel service center a call on Monday. In the mean time, check out this page... I haven't seen a blue hub body, but the shape looks like the DA10 speed-only version that ships with most of the SL hubs. 

http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/Cass Body Compatibility Chart.pdf


----------



## Guest

WrigleyRoadie said:


> I doubt it's a problem, just a compatibility issue. Don't force it and don't use the freewheel - you can likely swap it out through Easton, just give their wheel service center a call on Monday. In the mean time, check out this page... I haven't seen a blue hub body, but the shape looks like the DA10 speed-only version that ships with most of the SL hubs.
> 
> http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/Cass Body Compatibility Chart.pdf



Other than the color that's what it looks like to me as well.


----------



## david462

You have a Shimano 10 speed only freehub body. SRAM cassettes use the 9/10 speed style. Also, if you are using a RED cassette, Easton makes a Red specific freehub body. They're really simple to swap out.


----------



## IanChilders

Thanks guys. I found out about the Red freehub body after I posted this. Hopefully I won't have to wait too long to have a working rear wheel. I just got this wheelset for Christmas and am dying to ride them.


----------



## nfosterma

Just thought I would let you know that I have had my EA90SLX wheels since June, and I put over 2,000 miles on them - very happy with these wheels. I switched from DT Swiss RR1450's which I found them to be too flexy, and I'm not that big (150 lbs). The Easton's have run true ever since the first ride.

I did have a question when I first brought my new wheels home. I sent an e-mail to Easton late one evening and they responded by the next morning. Good service on my part.

Enjoy your new present. Santa was good to you...


----------



## IanChilders

Hopefully my issue is resolved. Easton is sending the Red freehub body to my LBS in exchange for whatever the other one is. The best thing is it's not going to cost me anything.


----------



## Guest

Good to hear.

Still amazing to me how complicated all those freehub bodies have become for what are otherwise compatible cassettes.


----------



## PJ352

kytyree said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Still amazing to me how complicated all those freehub bodies have become for what are otherwise compatible cassettes.


On the Shimano side, I believe the DA 7800 and '05 or later Ultegra WH-R600 (10 spd only) aluminum hyperglide freehubs are the exception, with all others being 8/9/10 spd compatible. But if I'm mistaken, I'm confident another member will tell me so.


----------



## Easton

The blue cassette body fits any Shimano 10 speed cassette except junior gearing cassettes. This means; 7800, 7900, 6600, 6700, 5600, and 5700 cassettes.
This cassette body is replacing the Dura-Ace only version which was red.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

I also have had an issue with my R4SL free hub body. I just got the wheels a few days ago, it came with the red version. I installed my 10spd 105 cassette and rode up the street and back, maybe 100m total... I removed the cassette, and inspected the freehub body, and noticed the the #3 cog was digging into the aluminum. The to me immediately seemed wrong. I stopped riding the wheel completely and took it to two different shops in town. I insisted that I had read that the freehub body was dura ace specific. At both shops, the tech's who I showed my wheel/cassette to, I was told that this was simply because that's the nature of aluminum, and there was nothing I could do about it. This being my first set of quality light weight wheels, I didn't know any better. So I went on a couple rides with the wheel, last night about 20km and to/from work today (about 8km) then was just heading out for a ride tonight, and made it less than 1km before I knew something was seriously wrong... here is a photo of the aftermath...


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Wow, I don't have an answer, but was thinking about getting a pair of these wheels. Hope you get and answer directly from Easton...heard they were great with customer support.


----------



## PJ352

Just a guess on my part, but it looks to me like the last (smallest) cog or two weren't fully seated onto the freehub body allowing them to slip on (then tear thru) the hub.

I'd sent off the pic and explanation to Easton and await word.


----------



## cornas

But why would you run a 105 cassette on a DA-specific body? To me it sounds like asking for trouble.


----------



## PJ352

cornas said:


> But why would you run a 105 cassette on a DA-specific body? To me it sounds like asking for trouble.


It's not a DA specific body. It's a 10 spd _only_ body. 

FYI: Scroll down to *Freehub Body/Hub Shell Compatibility* and *10 speed/ Hollowtech ll*
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/dura-ace.html#hubs


----------



## cornas

I'm sorry, but Easton makes a body that looks just like the one in r_o_b_s_o_ns pic, which is for D-A cassettes only. It should NOT be used with other Shimano 10sp cassettes.

http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/Cass Body Compatibility Chart.pdf


----------



## samh

how do you tell DA version from 105/SRAM version? (can somone ask easton?)


----------



## PJ352

cornas said:


> I'm sorry, but Easton makes a body that looks just like the one in r_o_b_s_o_ns pic, which is for D-A cassettes only. It should NOT be used with other Shimano 10sp cassettes.
> 
> http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/Cass Body Compatibility Chart.pdf


The fact that we're talking Easton here is irrelevant. Shimano made a DA 7800 10 spd only hub (with higher splines) that accomodates 10 spd only cassettes, not JUST DA cassettes. It's covered in the link I provided.


----------



## PJ352

samh said:


> how do you tell DA version from 105/SRAM version? (can somone ask easton?)


The DA 7800 hub body has taller splines.


----------



## cornas

PJ352 said:


> The fact that we're talking Easton here is irrelevant. Shimano made a DA 7800 10 spd only hub (with higher splines) that accomodates 10 spd only cassettes, not JUST DA cassettes. It's covered in the link I provided.


How could it be irrelevant? I'm sure any 10sp will fit on the body, but according to Easton the body should ONLY be used with a 7800 or a 7900 cassette (the body is delivered with a sticker that explicitly says "SHIMANO DURA ACE 7800/7900 CASSETTE ONLY"). I guess Easton has a good reason for doing so. If the D-A specific body acctually could handle any Shimano 10sp, why would they make the new blue body on the picture in this very thread? If you read this thread, you will see that Easton has a D-A specific body. If any other cassette can be mounted on the body doesen't matter. If it's built for D-A only, that's what you should use.


----------



## PJ352

cornas said:


> How could it be irrelevant? I'm sure any 10sp will fit on the body, but according to Easton the body should ONLY be used with a 7800 or a 7900 cassette (the body is delivered with a sticker that explicitly says "SHIMANO DURA ACE 7800/7900 CASSETTE ONLY"). I guess Easton has a good reason for doing so. If the D-A specific body acctually could handle any Shimano 10sp, why would they make the new blue body on the picture in this very thread? If you read this thread, you will see that Easton has a D-A specific body. If any other cassette can be mounted on the body doesen't matter. If it's built for D-A only, that's what you should use.


It's irrelevant in that Easton doesn't design freehubs, it builds to the specs of Shimano, Campy, SRAM....

The only variance in what I've posted thus far is if Easton's red (colored) hub is spec'd the same as the DA 7800 equivalent _wheelsets_ (as opposed to the FH-7800 freehubs), because they - and I believe one Ultegra wheelset that I mentioned in an earlier post - were designed for their respective cassettes ONLY. In that regard, we're in agreement.


----------



## frdfandc

Easton has several different hubs. Here is the hub chart directly from Easton. 

http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/Cass Body Compatibility Chart.pdf

R4SL - Shimano 10 speed - fits ONLY DA 7800 and DA 7900 - Tall splined.

There are no other types of cassettes on the market that will work. DA 7800 & 7900 are the only ones that are designed with deep splines. Go ahead and try to install an Ultegra or Sram 1070 cassette on this hub. It will only drop down approx 4-5mm onto the hub. I had a customer bring in a pair of Rolf wheels with the deep splines and could not get any cassette, other than a Dura Ace, to fit on the freehub. 

R4SL Campagnolo - self explainatory
R4SL SRAM Red - Fitst only SRAM Red 1090 Power Dome Cassette
R4 - Shimano 10 speed - Fits all 10 speed cassettes from Shimano & Sram OG- 1070 - Short splined


----------

